# A bit more time in the shed



## Clockie (5 Dec 2012)

But it's certainly cold now. Here are some pieces recently made. They were all cut with Pegus MG No.3 blades except for the box which was cut with Olsen PST No. 9. The GF clock is made with walnut and sycamore, The boxes with elm.


----------



## Clockie (5 Dec 2012)

Something gone wrong again, missing one - ops.


----------



## Chippygeoff (5 Dec 2012)

Outstanding and beautiful.


----------



## stevebuk (5 Dec 2012)

Lovely and a lot of time invested there, well done..


----------



## boysie39 (6 Dec 2012)

Beautiful work ,I would imagine they took a lot of time . Thanks for showing.


----------



## Waka (6 Dec 2012)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## stevenw1963 (6 Dec 2012)

Cracking stuff


----------



## The Weegie (6 Dec 2012)

Beautiful pieces of work. =D>


----------



## Clockie (9 Dec 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## redmoorphil (18 Dec 2012)

They're beautiful Clockie. I love the octagonal box and the wooden ribbons on the first box.
Well done.


----------



## Jamesc (18 Dec 2012)

Superb work

James


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Jan 2013)

I have also made the octagonal Music Box,I was only able to get 6mm Birch Plywood.You say that Elm was used to make yours.Would it be asking too much to say where wood of 6mm can be obtained?.

Bryan Bennett


----------



## Intarsia (6 Jan 2013)

Great pieces of work..... love the top pic.

Danny


----------



## Clockie (8 Jan 2013)

Bryan,
I prepare my own timber. I buy in seasoned rough saw timber. The elm came from Whitney Saw Mill, just out side Hay-on-Wye.
You will be very fortunate, indeed, to find a commercial saw mill that will cut and prepare 6.5mm timber. There are a number of reasons why :- Cost, time, and complete customer dissatisfaction. Very thin timber is unstable, some more than others. Beech, I think is the worse, African hard woods seam less affected. I use elm because it is the most stable of British hardwoods.
Also a lot of commercial mills use four sided planers, and thin wood will not be able to stand the machining. Another factor is the ratio of waste to finished material. For thin timber it is disproportionately large. There is a lot of shavings and saw dust going up the chute.
Not really of much help.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (8 Jan 2013)

Clockie thank you for your reply,I am very envious of you being able to machine wood to you requirements.I will have to carry on with the birch plywood.I made the octagonal musical box for my wife Enid 70 th Birthday,she was not keen on the knob on the lid, I replaced with a leaf.Great to have found this website.

Bryan


----------

